# Volvo CIS install



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi, has anyone installed the volvo CIS (6 port design but only uses 4 ports) in a mk1 VW? any tips on how to do it? thanks


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Last night, I replaced the lower air box with one from a Volvo 240 CIS: 

















Two problems arise.. 
1) Nowhere to mount it to. I will probably have to make a mount for it or re-use the lower airbox for it to sit in? Gonna have to get creative.. 
2) Not much room for an intake funnel. I feel the best way it to reuse the stock flex ducts and just connect them right into the CIS somehow 

Anyone else? :beer:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

one thing about the volvo CIS system is that the air flows thru it backwards of a VW.. 

so how you have it hooked up, wont work.. 

you need to use the bottom part of the VW fuel dizzy, and swap the actual volvo piece on to that.. 

the air flows in the top of a volvo fuel dizzy and out the bottom.. 

air flows in the bottom of a VW unit, and out the top..


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Glegor said:


> one thing about the volvo CIS system is that the air flows thru it backwards of a VW..
> 
> so how you have it hooked up, wont work..
> 
> ...


 Thats why I just used the bottom: 









Took it for a ride already. Ran muuuuch better. Sounded good and a little more pep :thumbup: 
(sorry, not trying to thread-jack here :beer


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Glegor said:


> one thing about the volvo CIS system is that *the air flows thru it backwards of a VW..
> *
> so how you have it hooked up, *wont work..
> *
> ...


 The direction of air flow that you state is true for *some* Volvo models. This piece comes from, and I may not be 100% sure of the model name, a 240 series Volvo. In that model the air sensor is a up-draft design just like the VW units. The down-draft ones were I believe called 280 series models *but* I have seen the lower aluminum piece used on down-draft air flow sensors also. The down-draft units have more than enough room for the sensor arm and some find them better as the air intake (discharge in original configuration) points straight down. I know, I know, I'm harping on you again but it had to be pointed out. Besides, looks like it is working to me.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> The direction of air flow that you state is true for *some* Volvo models. This piece comes from, and I may not be 100% sure of the model name, a 240 series Volvo. In that model the air sensor is a up-draft design just like the VW units. The down-draft ones were I believe called 280 series models *but* I have seen the lower aluminum piece used on down-draft air flow sensors also. The down-draft units have more than enough room for the sensor arm and some find them better as the air intake (discharge in original configuration) points straight down. I know, I know, I'm harping on you again but it had to be pointed out. Besides, looks like it is working to me.


 well, ive seen some 240s up at the yards with reverse flow air flow meters.. i know it was reverse flow and a 240 because i was going to pull the fuel system off it, then went another route.. 

and the poster never stated that it was the stock VW fuel dizzy still.. i just assumed it was 240 pieces.. not just one 240 piece..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, fine it could be an engine thing and maybe some 240 models have an engine that uses a down-draft design. I'm not an expert on Volvo models and their engines. The information was purely to explain that there are different systems and either can be used (the lower piece). But as always that is not the real issue here, that was just some background or insight or information based on nothing more than what I have seen and I even said I was not 100% sure of the models. The "bottom line" which is all to often disregarded was that it does work with Volkswagen systems. For many years people have been posting text and picture of their set-ups using these lower air intakes. Both driver side and passanger side systems have had them installed and workingand. The original poster attached some pictures before your last response about it not being able to work the way he has it installed and the difference in air flow. It is very clear that the fuel mixture unit installed to the Volvo piece is a VW set-up and not the Volve one. Did you view the pictures first? If you did it makes this statement very hard to believe or understand. 


Glegor said:


> and the poster never stated that it was the stock VW fuel dizzy still.. i just assumed it was 240 pieces.. not just one 240 piece..


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WTF? i dont see how you could possibly make that piece work for a mk2 car.. it would be pointing right at the inner fender.. thats a passenger side dizzy car.. you would have to hack it up to change where the air inlet is..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Or you just make a hole in the inner fender and get cooler air than what is in the engine compartment. Other than the fact this has a larger inlet than the stock piece(not sure how it compares to the 16V piece), and the fact it looks nicer than the plastic piece it replaces, I don't see many benefits to it, you still have to mount an air filter some place, and an external cone filter will be harder to locate and get cool air to it compares to the stock piece with a panel filter and having to locate the end of an fresh air tube. And not mount it so low as to possibly ingest water as some have done with the true "CAI".


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Glegor said:


> WTF? i dont see how you could possibly make that piece work for a mk2 car.. it would be pointing right at the inner fender.. thats a passenger side dizzy car.. you would have to hack it up to change where the air inlet is..


 That's where people who do stuff like this all our lives use a little thing called *"creativity"*. That coupled with something else called a little understanding about automotive design and function allows us to figure out ways to do what others see as impossible. The engine does not care if the fuel distributor is located in front of the air sensor or behind it. The fuel lines make no difference if they are 10cm longer or shorter. Longer intake air ducting or lifting this or cutting that all falls under the term "modifications". Not what most refer to as modifications though, and yes I use the term there too as it helps to communicate. Installing a camshaft or header or adjustable camshaft gear is not really what one who builds cars for a given purpose considers "modifications", there bolt-on parts really. So to some it looks like it can not be done but to those with some immagination and skills it is a piece of cake.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

I was going to install the 240 fuel distributor on my scirocco but went with another VW unit for now. I had bolted the 240 unit on the VW base - it fit perfectly, and was trying to figure out the piping. No issue with the frequency valve, the fuel in and out was simple enough but would require modified fuel lines. It was figuring out the wur and cold start hook ups that was confusing.. I will do it sometime. Otherwise it looks very doable.


----------



## notacabby (Dec 2, 2010)

*just my .02*

im running that same volvo lower box/adapter in my rabbit vert. i actually swapped to a push fan on the front of the radiator and modified a 4.0 jeep tj stock intake tube to fit on..... it drops my air filter to where my horn used to be.... ill see if i can get pics tomorrow.... it seems to work ok, wont have it on the dyno until sept 18th tho....


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

notacabby said:


> im running that same volvo lower box/adapter in my rabbit vert. i actually swapped to a push fan on the front of the radiator and modified a 4.0 jeep tj stock intake tube to fit on..... it drops my air filter to where my horn used to be.... ill see if i can get pics tomorrow.... it seems to work ok, wont have it on the dyno until sept 18th tho....


 interesting, ill be waiting for some pics on this opcorn:


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

do you know anyone who has this volvo piece for sale?, cant find it at the junk yard


----------

